# IJOY Ceramic Sub Ohm Tank Atomizer



## Nailedit77 (27/5/16)

The IJOY Ceramic tank atomizer features 22mm diameter and 65mm height. The top refill design (with 2 slits) will be very convenient when you want to refill the e-liquid. The Ceramic coil head in the atomizer comes with 32 holes (each side with 8 holes) will bring you wonderful delicious vaping taste. If you want an amazing vaping experience, the IJOY Ceramic sub ohm tank is your better choice.

Only pic I can find....

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## skola (27/5/16)




----------



## Rob Fisher (27/5/16)

Coil wars hots up!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (27/5/16)

skola said:


> View attachment 55718
> View attachment 55719
> View attachment 55720
> View attachment 55721
> ...


Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------

